# Fermenter Tap Leaking



## Effect (10/12/08)

I just recently bought a coopers homebrew kit, as it has all the basic equipment needed to bottle and ferment beer.

The problem is, when I put the tap in the fermenter (with a wrench) as far as it goes in, it still leaks. It doesn't leak out of the thread, but out of the tap...like as if I haven't turned it off completly.

I just put a brew down, been in there for a week, and the airlock didn't bubble at all the whole time.

The first thing I thought was that I hadn't put the lid on tight enough....not true.

The second thing I thought was that there was a gap where I put the airlock in...again not true.

What could be the problem that I am experiencing. Is it the tap? or something more sinister?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Carbonator (10/12/08)

Phillip said:


> The problem is, when I put the tap in the fermenter (with a wrench) as far as it goes in
> 
> I just put a brew down, been in there for a week, and the airlock didn't bubble at all the whole time.



Mate, "the problem is" using a wrench to start with. It should be hand tight. You can buy new taps from HB shops and other places like Bunnings (if you haven't destroyed the thread in the fermenter).

Secondly, there is many reasons that your fermenter is not sealed and the tap leak will not be one of them. Look at the top of the fermenter, where the o-ring contacts. There may be tiny plastic lugs where the air gets past the o-ring. The o-ring MUST be wet when tightening the lid. I have been known to use butter to lubricate an o-ring and air lock grommet to get them to seal properly when water didn't work! A good test is to squeeze and hold (love) the fermenter a bit when you think the lid is on tight enough. If the air lock level changes, then it's not sealed. Turn the lid to tighten it more until the air lock demonstrates a good seal. Don't love it too hard or the air lock water will get sucked in and contaminate your brew. (I use Idophores in my air locks)


----------



## Goofinder (10/12/08)

Are you getting liquid coming out of the tap (a few drops a day or so)? Turn the tap so its facing upwards, or even sideways if it won't go any further without popping out of the thread. That seems to stop the leaking on mine.

Since I've got the cheap Bunnings taps this seems to happen a bit more but I can live with it. You only really need the tap facing down when you're trying to get stuff out of it, and even then only when the level is low enough.


----------



## mickoz (10/12/08)

Carbonator said:


> Mate, "the problem is" using a wrench to start with. It should be hand tight. You can buy new taps from HB shops and other places like Bunnings (if you haven't destroyed the thread in the fermenter).
> 
> Secondly, there is many reasons that your fermenter is not sealed and the tap leak will not be one of them. Look at the top of the fermenter, where the o-ring contacts. There may be tiny plastic lugs where the air gets past the o-ring. The o-ring MUST be wet when tightening the lid. I have been known to use butter to lubricate an o-ring and air lock grommet to get them to seal properly when water didn't work! A good test is to squeeze and hold (love) the fermenter a bit when you think the lid is on tight enough. If the air lock level changes, then it's not sealed. Turn the lid to tighten it more until the air lock demonstrates a good seal. Don't love it too hard or the air lock water will get sucked in and contaminate your brew. (I use Idophores in my air locks)



I just noticed a typo in there "If the air lock level changes, then it's not sealed. " Should read If the air lock level changes, then it is sealed.

BTW - If the tap leaks liquid, it will also leak gas so will muck up the pressurisation of your fermenter. However, having said that, if the tap leaked enough to cause pressure loss, your fermenter would empty fairly quickly. I use a bit of food grade lube on the top lip of the fermenter that contact the O-Ring and it works for me.

Don't panic if it's not sealed though, watch for activity, test gravity and see if anything is happening. You could ferment in an open bucket in a draft free place and still get good beer.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Leigh (10/12/08)

A trick I learnt on here was to not turn the tap all the way off, turning it off all the way causes leaks, turning it back towards the "open" position by a few degrees can stop the drips.

As for sealing the fermentor, I've got one fermentor that seals everytime with no hassle, the other I have never managed to get the airlock bubbling, no drama, positive pressure inside ensures nothing gets in.


----------



## samhighley (10/12/08)

A few things i've found:

Leaving the tap facing upwards can help

Turning the tap on and drawing a sample can help. I guess the sugary wort gums up the opening a bit.

I always pop a few sheets of folded up paper towel under the tap to soak up any leakage


----------



## samhighley (10/12/08)

And if you've got a tap that just won't stop leaking, and it's pretty bad, then get a short piece of racking cane (aka little bottler white tube) and use it to connect a piece of food-grade hose to the tap (about a foot or so). Then face the tap upwards and voila, any leakage is caught by the hose. It'll continue leaking up until the point where the level of beer in the hose is equal to the level in the fermenter.

I've got a photo somewhere. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## samhighley (10/12/08)

Here we go:


----------



## Carbonator (10/12/08)

mickoz said:


> I just noticed a typo in there "If the air lock level changes, then it's not sealed. " Should read If the air lock level changes, then it is sealed.



Thanks Mick, it was a context error because I forgot to say for a fermenter at time of screwing-on the lid - "once you squeeze it and hold it (love again), the level in the air lock will rise and should remain steady, not drop"

This is a mandatory test I do every time. I'm just not happy until it's sealed.

That trick with the turning the tap back a bit could work for Phil, worth a try!


----------



## raven19 (10/12/08)

Another simple solution I and others use is to wrap some glad wrap around the tap during fermentation. Any drips are captured, reduces loss if its wrapped on tight.


----------



## flattop (10/12/08)

If it is leaking around the thread you can use Vaseline to seal it....


----------



## TidalPete (10/12/08)

I long ago replaced all my el-cheapo taps with Beneficial (Brand name) snap lock taps. A 1000% improvment & a worthwhile investment IMHO.
As for the leaky "O" ring, don't worry about it. If you have a good yeast starter the empty head space in your fermenter will fill up with Co2 in no time at all. You would be very lucky to get a perfect seal on a new fermenter. As stated above, trimming the surplus plastic off the moulding joins will help.

TP :beer:


----------



## therook (10/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> I long ago replaced all my el-cheapo taps with Beneficial (Brand name) snap lock taps. A 1000% improvment & a worthwhile investment IMHO.
> As for the leaky "O" ring, don't worry about it. If you have a good yeast starter the empty head space in your fermenter will fill up with Co2 in no time at all. You would be very lucky to get a perfect seal on a new fermenter. As stated above, trimming the surplus plastic off the moulding joins will help.
> 
> TP :beer:



What do they look like Pete?

I'm sick and tired of my taps pointing every other direction other than down.

Rook


----------



## Barramundi (10/12/08)

therook said:


> What do they look like Pete?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of my taps pointing every other direction other than down.
> 
> Rook




i hear ya , they seem to sit where they should first time around , but after that they wont be happy and face down and be tight.

i think i know the type pete is talkin about but cant be certain ...


----------



## TidalPete (10/12/08)

therook said:


> What do they look like Pete?
> 
> I'm sick and tired of my taps pointing every other direction other than down.
> 
> Rook



Rook,

I'll take a pic right now in the interests of enlightenment. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (10/12/08)

There you go fellas. they should be available at most HBS's. Very easy to clean.




TP :beer:


----------



## therook (10/12/08)

They look great thanks Pete but that doesn't stop the delema of them not pointing to six o'clock all the time

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/12/08)

therook said:


> They look great thanks Pete but that doesn't stop the delema of them not pointing to six o'clock all the time
> 
> Rook



A cold shower or spoon perhaps?  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (10/12/08)

Rook,

Hold the empty, sanitised fermenter between your legs & keep turning the tap to 6 o'clock. Never had a problem yet.
Very funny Warren.  

TP :beer:


----------



## flattop (10/12/08)

.....used to stand and watch me shave... now looks at the floor.... 

couldn't resist


----------



## staggalee (10/12/08)

flattop said:


> .....used to stand and watch me shave... now looks at the floor....
> 
> couldn't resist


 Ye Olde Brewers Droop..........someone will know the Latin/Medical term for that.  

stagga.


----------



## Bribie G (10/12/08)

Re taps pointing in all directions, if that was happening to me I would be tempted to give some plumbers thread tape a go, it's not expensive.


----------



## staggalee (10/12/08)

BribieG said:


> Re taps pointing in all directions, if that was happening to me I would be tempted to give some plumbers thread tape a go, it's not expensive.


Excuse me, I`m trying to crack a joke here.

stagga.


----------



## Bribie G (10/12/08)

Plumbers tape might also work. Too much information however.


----------

